# Twin Mini Silky X Nigerians and a mama with a bad hair day.



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Poor Ari, her fur is going every which way. :ROFL: She is really not to pleased today and her children aren't helping. Chickadee is a the chamosiee(sp) and Angelica is the one that looks like a Holstein cow. 


































*The missing pic is my sig now*


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Twin Mini Silky X Nigerians and a mama with a bad hair d*

I can sympathise with Ari. I have more bad hair days than good ones! (Great pics, btw!)


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Twin Mini Silky X Nigerians and a mama with a bad hair d*

Very pretty doe!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Twin Mini Silky X Nigerians and a mama with a bad hair d*

:ROFL: :wink:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Twin Mini Silky X Nigerians and a mama with a bad hair d*

:laugh: Too funny!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Twin Mini Silky X Nigerians and a mama with a bad hair d*

Cute!


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Twin Mini Silky X Nigerians and a mama with a bad hair d*

:laugh: love the hair do lol i have had days like that very cute goats


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Twin Mini Silky X Nigerians and a mama with a bad hair d*

awwww they are so cute! I think mama has a cool looking thing going on with her hair, it's 'goat fashion' haha


----------

